# OMH from different suppliers



## ChristinaB (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi, I just received my order of FO's from Brambleberry and one was Oatmeal Milk and Honey. I am very disappointed to find that it smells EXACTLY like the Almond Honey FO that I bought from Hobby Lobby!! I'm hoping I can get some descriptions from different suppliers of this fragrance and reviews, or, is it just a given that all OMH's smell like Almond? I had requested the Sybilla OMH for my free sample to compare the two fragrances but they gave me something different. Thank you for your input!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 2, 2011)

I bet the one from Hobby Lobby was quite a bit more expensive. No, not all of them smell the same. You can find more info on different fragrances here.> www.fragranceoilfinder.com


----------



## ChristinaB (Jun 2, 2011)

It was in the small size but I bought the 8 oz bottle for $10 because I LOVE almond, but after making soap with it wish I hadn't! It has turned a weird purplish-tan color and smells kind of like play-doh :? I was hoping that would go away after curing for a few weeks but it hasn't. My kids love it; they think it smells like sugar cookies (I make almond spritz cookies every Christmas). So when they OMH from Brambleberry arrived and smelled exactly the same I was disappointed. 

I'm still curious as to whether all OMH scents are really more of an almond? I'm also frustrated that I bought Cherry Almond and the only thing it smells like is cherry! I do love the scent though, but was hoping more almond would come through. 

And while I'm at it, Beach Breezes OOB....BLECKKK!! There is a very odd scent that I can't pinpoint, maybe buttery? but phewww.....I think it's terrible! I don't even want to soap with it in the hopes that it changes because I don't think I could stomach my house smelling like that!


----------



## judymoody (Jun 2, 2011)

Most OMH's have some almond notes, some more than others.

I like the one from AHRE.  It's pretty close to smelling like it should.

Have you checked out the soap scent review board?  Lots of reviews there that should help you narrow down your choices.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php

To sign up you will need an email from a service provider like comcast or an employer.  Not a free account like yahoo or gmail.


----------



## ilove2soap (Jun 6, 2011)

I really like Camden Grey's version.  It is spicy without being heavy on the almond.  It is my favorite so far and the fragrance sticks well in cured soap.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 6, 2011)

The only one that I've tried (so far) that doesn't smell like almond to me is the OMH from Oregon Trails. Out of the bottle, it smells _exactly_ what I think OMH should smell like- a sweet, oaty, milky scent- it's gorgeous. No almond tones _at all_. It doesn't stay true in my CP, though. At first, my soap smells like raisin cinnamon oatmeal, and then later on it morphs into a very true gingerbread scent, which is not a bad thing if you like the smell gingerbread, but I just wish it stayed it's lovely out-of-the-bottle scent. It also discolors to brown in my soap. It's lovely in butters and lotions, though.


IrishLass


----------



## honor435 (Jun 24, 2011)

ive tried many omh scents also and been disappointed, yes I tried the wsp one and I sold that one as almond milk and honey!
 I do like the one from aroma haven, im very interested in the one from oregon trail, i have never bought from them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> ive tried many omh scents also and been disappointed, yes I tried the wsp one and I sold that one as almond milk and honey!
> I do like the one from aroma haven, im very interested in the one from oregon trail, i have never bought from them.



I had never smelled the OMH fragrance before but read that everyone raved about the scent so I bought some from WSP. When I received it I was really disappointed. To me, it smells nothing like oatmeal, milk or honey (or almond).

I like the scent and I think it smells good, but for a man. It has a deep rich sweet, sorta masculine scent. is this what it is suppose to smell like? Since I nothing to compare it to, I am hoping that some of you can help me out.


----------

